# Oblivion GOTY Edition Expantions won't install



## kanick3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

I just recently bought Oblivion Game of the Year edition and succesfuly installed disk 1, or the basic game of Oblivion, and have been playing it with few problems for over a month now. I am, however, having difficulty installing the disk 2 part of the GOTY edition that has both Oblivion expantions on it. It comes up with this error code:

Error Code:	-5006 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1194)
PAPP:Oblivion - Shivering Isles/Knights of the Nine
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (##ID_STRING1##)
PGUID:FB245B3C-2A18-4EF9-89DC-667DC70052D9
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows XP Service Pack 3 (2600) IE 7.0.6000.16945

I have googled this problem and have looked through some old posts on this site with no success. I have tried reinstalling the InstallShield and a few other things. What else can I try to solve this problem?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
download and install *CCleaner* and let it scan and fix the registry

also go to C:\Program Files\Common Files and delete the "Installshield folder"

after that restart your PC and try the installation again


----------



## kanick3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

I instaled the CCleaner and it said I had over 100 registry issuses, but would only fix the first 6 for free. I have to pay $29.99 to get the full version. Is it really worth it to do that? Or, in other words, if I pay the $29.99 to get the full version of the CCleaner, will it solve my problem?
Also, the Oblivion I installed earlier won't unistal and comes up with the same error code. Do you have any idea why these two problems are connected?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you download CCleaner from Rockmaster's link? If not, please post a link to the site you downloaded it from.

CCleaner is *freeware* so they don't charge $29.99, because there is no trial version or full version and nothing to pay.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

yes, it's totally free
did you also remove the folder I mentioned in my earlier post?


----------



## kanick3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, my mistake. I clicked on the link you gave me and downloaded the Registry Michanic instead of the CCleaner; and it had a cost accosiated with it. I uninstalled that and just downloaded the CCleaner. I deleated the instilation folder, so I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## kanick3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry, same error message. I ran the CCleaner, used the cleaner and the registry repair which fixed all the problems it scaned, deleted the Instilation Shield folder again, and tried to install it again. Same problem.


----------



## kanick3000 (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried to install Star Craft and had installation issuse with it as well. I searched the web for a solution and tried installing Star Craft in Safe Mode as the Administrator. To my delight, Star Craft installed slower, but with no issues whatsoever! I then installed the Oblivion Expantions with similar success! I guess I have to install games in Safe Mode from now on.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The error your receiving is saying that the OS is not sending the setup the correct fonts to use in the installer. It says something about your OS is thinking you are running a compressed setup that is not named setup.exe.
Here is a download link to a hot fix that should help.
http://saturn.installshield.com/is/...erminal_issue/installshieldhotfix_1-wlkx5.exe


----------

